# Banfield pet hospitals ban tail docking, ear cropping on dogs



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Banfield, The Pet Hospital, the nation's largest network of animal hospitals, has announced it will no longer do tail docking, ear cropping or devocalization on dogs.
Headquartered in Portland, Ore., Banfield is the nation's largest general veterinary practice, with more than 730 hospitals and 2,000 veterinarians nationwide.

Devocalization, or de-barking, is a rare procedure and has long been controversial. It involves the full or partial removal of a dog's vocal chords to keep it from barking.

Tail docking and ear cropping, both quite common, have become more controversial over the past few years. Last year, the American Veterinary Medical Association passed a resolution opposing ear cropping and tail docking of dogs, "when done solely for cosmetic purposes," and encouraging the elimination of ear cropping and tail docking from breed standards.

Banfield has come out strongly against the procedures.

"After thoughtful consideration and reviewing medical research, we have determined it is in the best interest of the pets we treat, as well as the overall practice, to discontinue performing these unnecessary cosmetic procedures," says Karen Faunt, vice president for medical quality advancement. "It is our hope that this new medical protocol will help reduce, and eventually eliminate, these cosmetic procedures altogether."

The hospitals will continue to carry out the surgeries on pets for which it is medically necessary, she says.

There have been numerous attempts in several states, most recently Illinois, New York and Vermont, to outlaw the practice of tail docking and ear cropping. The American Kennel Club has fought such laws.

In statements opposing them, the AKC says that "as prescribed in certain breed standards, (they) are acceptable practices integral to defining and preserving breed character, enhancing good health and preventing injuries," and that "any inference that these procedures are cosmetic and unnecessary is a severe mischaracterization that connotes a lack of respect and knowledge of history and the function of purebred dogs."

Gina Spadafori, an editor at the website Pet Connection, says that tail docking is still fairly common, in part because it's done within days of birth. Ear cropping, which is generally done when the puppy is between 12 and 14 weeks old, is fading, in part because "people are not comfortable seeing their puppies taped up like that."

Both docking and cropping have gone out of fashion in Europe, she says. In the USA, many breeders of show dogs "would happily stop doing it if they thought they could still win in the ring."

ABOUT THE PROCEDURES

Tail docking involves cutting off the majority of a dog's tail, generally within days of birth. It's mostly done on terriers and hunting dogs.

Ear cropping involves cutting a notch out of a floppy ear and bandaging it so that it heals in a more upright, "alert" position. It's done on more than 50 breeds, including boxers, great Danes, schnauzers, Doberman pinchers and terriers.

The practice of ear cropping began among dogs bred for protection, on the theory that cropped ears were less likely to be injured. Tail docking was done to prevent damage in hunting dogs going through thick brush. Over time, they became the fashion, and in some breeds, an expectation.

By Elizabeth Weise

Banfield pet hospitals ban tail docking, ear cropping on dogs - USATODAY.com


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Devocalization, I never heard nor thought any one could do such a thing. my God! how cruel!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

De barking is not cruel do some research we had a thread about it.
This does not change anything as there are always vets that will crop ears and dock tails. It's better the vets still offer it to prevent ppl from doing it themselves. What is next. they are going to tell me what I have to feed my dog? Our rights as dog owners are slowly disappearing and ppl still keep voting in these animal right activists. People need to realize the voted in the most liberal animal wacko in the prez office. Say hello to the era of the PETA and HSUS show unchecked.......


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> De barking is not cruel do some research we had a thread about it.
> This does not change anything as there are always vets that will crop ears and dock tails. It's better the vets still offer it to prevent ppl from doing it themselves. What is next. they are going to tell me what I have to feed my dog? Our rights as dog owners are slowly disappearing and ppl still keep voting in these animal right activists. People need to realize the voted in the most liberal animal wacko in the prez office. Say hello to the era of the PETA and HSUS show unchecked.......


Don't you think this is a bit over the top? There's no reason whatsoever to dock tails and crop ears. Not medically. It's all for aesthetic purposes. It's completely unnecessary for the dog to have this done. I applaud this measure and sincerely hope that the pompous "show" people get taken down a couple pegs.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

PBGoodDogs said:


> Don't you think this is a bit over the top? There's no reason whatsoever to dock tails and crop ears. Not medically. It's all for aesthetic purposes. It's completely unnecessary for the dog to have this done. I applaud this measure and *sincerely hope that the pompous "show" people get taken down a couple pegs.*


This comment is out of line, conforming with breed standard and tradition does not make someone pompous. My pit's ears are natural, but I support every owner's right to decide. If I owned a great dane or a dobie I would have the ears done because I think it is beautiful, and if you are going to provide a life of happiness and love for a dog, a short period of pain or discomfort will soon be forgotten and forgiven. This comment is like saying I hope all of those parents who pierce their children's ears, or have their sons circumcised get taken down a peg!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I agree with preformance kennels. we are losing our rights slowly and i say its time we stood up for our selves and took back some rights. but most of the sheep in this country are just that sheep.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> De barking is not cruel do some research we had a thread about it.
> This does not change anything as there are always vets that will crop ears and dock tails. It's better the vets still offer it to prevent ppl from doing it themselves. What is next. they are going to tell me what I have to feed my dog? Our rights as dog owners are slowly disappearing and ppl still keep voting in these animal right activists. People need to realize the voted in the most liberal animal wacko in the prez office. Say hello to the era of the PETA and HSUS show unchecked.......


Totally agree,

I figure my dog, my money, my choice!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

PBGoodDogs said:


> Don't you think this is a bit over the top? There's no reason whatsoever to dock tails and crop ears. Not medically. It's all for aesthetic purposes. It's completely unnecessary for the dog to have this done. I applaud this measure and sincerely hope that the pompous "show" people get taken down a couple pegs.


I also do NOT agree with you...... :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

PBGoodDogs said:


> Don't you think this is a bit over the top? There's no reason whatsoever to dock tails and crop ears. Not medically. It's all for aesthetic purposes. It's completely unnecessary for the dog to have this done. I applaud this measure and sincerely hope that the pompous "show" people get taken down a couple pegs.


And the libs and animal rights supporters come out.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is what I was talking about........
Obama is going to screw us all
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/16156-senate-may-vote-approve-animal-rights-fanatic.html


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess this is another thing that all so called Pits have in common(BSL is the other) we should all get to together to protest our rights as dog owners. Devocalization is the owner right even if I agree with it, I would much rather give the dog away to some owner of a large farm or large property owner where the barking would not bother anyone.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

PBGoodDogs said:


> Don't you think this is a bit over the top? There's no reason whatsoever to dock tails and crop ears. Not medically. It's all for aesthetic purposes. It's completely unnecessary for the dog to have this done. I applaud this measure and sincerely hope that the pompous "show" people get taken down a couple pegs.


There are plenty of reasons to crop or dock medically. If I didn't crop my dog with allergies It would be days before I noticed that she's starting to flare up. Her ears turning pink is the first sign of a flare up. Cropping a dogs ears let them get better air circulation to help fight/prevent infections. Dogs who are prone to ear infections really should be cropped to help them and their owners in the long run.

Dogs that have docked tails have it for a reason as well. Not only for the breed standard, but for the owners who still work with their dogs for their original purposes. Dog owners dock their dogs also who have "happy tail" to prevent the unnecessary clean up and vet bills.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

leave it to the Oregon hippies to ruin something. JK 

while it is completely your choice to have your dogs ears cropped or thier tails docked, it is also thier choice to not want to do it.

was gonna go on, but that kinda sums the whole thing up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If dogs could talk and tell me no they did not want cropped ears, I would  my pants and do whatever they say! lol

Everyone is entitled to their opinion it just depends how you express it. Rock on organ hippie lol up:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

that alright because banfield sucks anyway. i wouldnt let them blow air into my dogs lungs...
our dogs are PROPERTY, its my dog if i want to give him a make over i will lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> If dogs could talk and tell me no they did not want cropped ears, I would  my pants and do whatever they say! lol


If dogs started talking I'd in your pants too!!!

LMAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> that alright because banfield sucks anyway. i wouldnt let them blow air into my dogs lungs...


I don't agree with that. All three of my dogs go to Banfield and I love them. Wonderful vets and great care. I have been going there for years and never had a problem. Their puppy wellness plans are a life saver!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Banfield is good because many of thier clinics will hire right out of school vets, giving them experience. bad thing is most of us don't really want to go to a brand new vet, double edge sword thing.

oh and i'm an organ donor not an organ hippie LOL!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I don't agree with that. All three of my dogs go to Banfield and I love them. Wonderful vets and great care. I have been going there for years and never had a problem. Their puppy wellness plans are a life saver!


well when one of my animals dies while going in to get neutered because they cant hire a tech that can monitor anesthesia, i have a problem. but that only 1 of about 3 bad incidents that have led me to form this opinion. 2 of my other incidents also led to the death of my animals. i wouldnt trust any hospital that they put in a petsmart or petco. JMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

almost all vets have their senior techs do their simple procedures. They just don't tell the clients.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> well when one of my animals dies while going in to get neutered because they cant hire a tech that can monitor anesthesia, i have a problem. but that only 1 of about 3 bad incidents that have led me to form this opinion. 2 of my other incidents also led to the death of my animals. i wouldnt trust any hospital that they put in a petsmart or petco. JMO


Well everyone has their own options. I am sorry those things happened to you. But I love my vets. They have been so wonderful helping me out with the extra costs I am incurring with Thor. Maybe I just fell onto a good one.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah the banfields here really suck and I would never take my dog there. But I guess some have good vets but here I think they promote the cashiers from petsmart just like they do the dog trainers! lol sorry for the petsmart rip! LMAO


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah the banfields here really suck and I would never take my dog there. But I guess some have good vets but here I think they promote the cashiers from petsmart just like they do the dog trainers! lol sorry for the petsmart rip! LMAO


My vets don't really care for Petsmart. When talking about what food to feed Zoe when I first got her he said " if they sell it in Petsmart then don't feed it"

LMAO...He got major points for that....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like petsmart, Every Sunday I take my dogs after Sch training and we practice group down and sit stays. I like petsmart I just don;t want my dog trained or go to the vet there. Just like Walmart, i like to shop there I just will not get my nails and hair done there. lol


----------

